# addressable fire alarm system



## bashar.abbadi (2 نوفمبر 2010)

i am MECHATRONICS engineer
i am fresh graduate 
i need u to help me 

i need all information about addressable fire alarm system

how select # of zones
and # of detectors


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذا الرابط قد يكون مفيدا لك
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_alarm_control_panel


----------



## lastday (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اتبع الرابط ادناه واشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117215.html


----------



## wrood (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

